# GG SABANI



## tarzaNELLA (6 Settembre 2007)

Non sarà famoso quanto il M° Pavarotti ma ritengo doveroso ricordare anche GG Sabani.
Due consecutivi lutti che hanno ammutolito milioni di telespettatori ed ammiratori.

tarzaNELLA


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Ma come? 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Son morti pavarotti e sabani?


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Settembre 2007)

*Si*



Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma come?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...confermo...
Air


----------



## Lettrice (6 Settembre 2007)

Airforever ha detto:


> ...confermo...
> Air


Ho visto...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (6 Settembre 2007)

*Sui morti silenzio*

Nel nostro contesto ci sarebbero cose da dire sul "privato".
Meglio tacere.


----------



## Old Airforever (6 Settembre 2007)

*Concordo*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nel nostro contesto ci sarebbero cose da dire sul "privato".
> Meglio tacere.


Ricordiamo i defunti come esseri umani. Poi, quel che si cela in ognuno di noi nel privato...a "qualcun'altro" il compito di giudicare...
Air


----------



## Miciolidia (6 Settembre 2007)

Si, l'ho appreso dai giornali di stamane. 

E ora da Feddi... Pavarotti.



no, comment.


----------

